

Why a developer profile will land you a job - raghuHack
http://blog.hackerearth.com/2014/01/developer-profile-job.html

======
taylodl
This is a load of BS. I know _great_ developers who don't waste their time on
sites like GitHub and StackOverflow (that's probably why they're great
developers to begin with). I look at it like this - if a prospective company
is so clueless they can't discern what a good developer is for their
organization then do you want to work for them? How are they going to handle
performance reviews? Look at your GitHub contributions?

~~~
raghuHack
Hi Taylor,

While you're right about the fact that many great developers aren't on the
aforementioned sites, you are taking the case of exceptions.

The problem today is, for the majority of developers, who get day to day work
done for products at various companies, to whom software development is just
an employment, they are faced with a need to validate their skills.

This is a product for them. Most companies cannot afford the developers that
you talk about and the developers probably aren't interested in working for
them either.

And lastly, when a company scales, it is difficult to have hiring systems
which can discern a good developer from a not so good one. Testing 100s of
developers is tedious, even with SaaS products. We believe what we've built
can save time, without having to compromise on skills.

But thanks for your feedback, appreciate the honesty. :)

------
merrua
Link appears to be just advertising their product

~~~
raghuHack
Yes, a useful one at that :)

